# Madone frames 120 /110



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

What is the difference between the 120 carbon and the 110 carbon. I have a really great offer to buy an SL frame Madone in my size; I do have some minor back issues and I don't want something that is ultra stiff that beats me up. My friend who has the frame told me their is not that much difference. Any opinions would be welcome. Also, I go on some touring ride and I like to switch my tires to something more comfortable. Does a Madone frame take a 25 or even a 28mm tire. I have an older 5200 that is on it's last leg and that frame does take the 28mm kelvar tire, it close but they fit. As most of us, I have way to many bikes. I would like to take this Madone frame, build it up and have it as my only road bike; with that said I don't want to go riding for 3 days of touring on 23mm tire that could flat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

between 110 and 120 is just a small weight saving while you can do the touring with 23 mm puncture-proof tire like Conti's gatorskin ( you can add slime/belt for extra protection ) i think you can run 25 mm tire since you said you had Trek 5200, whcih is the same as Madone, just different materials.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

VEN, I ride an OCLV 55 and it ain't ultra stiff such that it beats me up. 

The 110 is just a little stiffer and lighter but honestly, the 120 would do you fine.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought I read on here somewhere that the SL (OCLV 110) frame was not as stiff as the non-SL frame (OCLV 120). It might also have something to do with the "shark fin thingy" on the seat tube of the OCLV 120 frame. I highly doubt either frame will "beat you up" at all. I'm extremely happy with my 120 frame.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

The 110 OCLV is said to be stiffer than the 120 OCLV. I have ridden many and think I feel a difference between the two. Now the 55 OCLV is said to be even stiffer. I have ridden a few of those and they feel nice. Comparing all of these, I would go for the 55 OCLV if money was no object. I have a 110 SL that I have no complaints about. The 5200 seems to be a good comfort type frame. 

28c tires don't seem practical on the Madone due to clearances, but they just may work.

Have you seen the Pilot? They accept larger tires easily.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think you'll be able to get 28s onto a madone. I tried to fit 25 conti 4000 tires onto my madone at one point, but it would rub on the front fork, not enough clearance.


----------



## Glewis333 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm riding a 5.2 Madone, and I have no complaints, only rave reviews. It is stiff, but after a 30-40 mile fast club ride, I feel so much better than I did after riding my Trek 2200 Alum. frame. Often times the bike is so enjoyable to ride and I feel so good I'll do another ride in the afternoon. I'm not a fast rider, but since I've had the Madone, about a month, the other club riders have commented on my increased speed. Also, I'm running 25mm tires, with no problem. As far as touring I don't know where you could attach a rack for panniers on the Madone frame, but maybe you have a B.O.B or your lucky enough to be a credit card tourist. Go for the Madone, you'll be glad you did


----------

